

Ask HN: Best ways to get traffic to newly launched site - bigheartbaby

I just launched a site called Big Heart Baby (www.bigheartbaby.com) that sells baby clothes and donates 50% of profits to children's charities. Our initial charity partners are focusing on Autism, Children's Cancer, Child Hunger, Juvenile Diabetes, and Pediatric AIDS.<p>The site went live on Friday and we are, obviously, trying to increase traffic and sales as quickly as possible. So far, we have reached out to the mommy blogging/baby blogging community and have been very well received there. We're also doing facebook ads, google adwords, and distributing our press release to every publication we can think of.<p>What else should we be doing to drive traffic?
======
fezzl
Not too sure if donating 50% of profits is enough of a journalism hook, but I
believe this is the kind of things that have a chance of getting major PR.

Also, start blogging about child care and parenthood, build up a loyal base of
audience.

------
joshfraser
stumbleupon has always surprised me with how much traffic they can drive to my
site

